# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Undisclosed

## alan45

Philip Glenister will return to BBC One in a new primetime drama, it has been announced.

The Scotsman reports that the actor, most famous for his role as DCI Gene Hunt in Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes, will play solicitor Harry Venn in Undisclosed.

He said: "I am looking forward to shooting Undisclosed, which I feel is a bold, innovative, complex piece of drama."

The plot sees Venn preparing a case which draws him into the story of his brother's death two decades previously.

Glenister will play opposite Poirot actor David Suchet, who has been cast as barrister Sir Nigel Fountain. The American star Thekla Reuten will play a lawyer, Gina Hawkes.

The four-part series, which is penned by Public Enemies screenwriter Ronan Bennett, will begin shooting soon in Belfast.

Glenister has previously revealed that he is "a big fan of the BBC" and public service broadcasting, encouraging the corporation to be "bold".

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2011), tammyy2j (28-03-2011)

----------

